# Hooray for some diabetics!



## Claire (Nov 20, 2006)

My husband "officially" was declared no longer diabetic!  His doctor is amazed.  He has been absolutely religious about walking every day and spreading those carbs around.  As I've said many times, I thank my mom for teaching me healthy cooking to begin with, we just had to learn portion control.  he'll still have to test a couple of times a week, and we DO know it is mostly a repreive, not a cure.  But for those of you who are just starting, you can do a lot with diet and exercise.  Doc says, "If I didn't diagnose him myself, I wouldn't believe this!"  So if you are in your 50s, take heed.  You CAN do it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2006)

That is great news Claire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hooray for hubby!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 28, 2006)

Claire;  I need you to come cook at my house! 

I'm walking around, a lot.  I'm trying to eat the right foods.  And I'm still diabetic.  Come make me whole again. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Claire (Jan 11, 2007)

Goodweed, I wish I could fix it for you!  No, as you notice, I said "SOME" diabetics.

  Yes, I know we were lucky enough that my husband took his warning call early enough and didn't wait for a "wake up call".  And I do know he will eventually go though all the stages of diabetes.  Over the holilday season, a good freind of ours could see that hubby was paying attention to what he was eating (not being religious about it, just prioritizing ... I can have this if I don't have that).  He made fun of him. "Is that really necessary?" he asked.  Everyone in the room was somehow connected to a diabetic (such is our life nowadays) and yelled, "YES".  Not everyone can control it, period.  Not everyone has the desire to control it (my husband isn't even 60 yet, and has an uncle who died rather than have a leg amputated).  And not everyone has the basic dislike we have for most of junk food and not much a like of sweets.  But if we can stave it off for as long as we can, without giving up too much of our lifestyle, we are grateful.  I'm not really nurse material.  So I'm very grateful that I never really learned to cook crap food or have a taste for it, and neither did he.  Otherwise we'd be up that well known creek without a paddle.  

BUT ... AND EVERYONE SHOULD PAY ATTENTION HERE.  EVERY SINGLE BODY IS DIFFERENT.  HEADING IT OFF FOR MY HUSBAND HAS WORKED FOR AN ENTIRE .... YEAR?  HE'S NOT 60, WHICH MEANS A LONG ROAD TO GO.  No one is the same.  Because something doesn't work for you, doesn't mean it won't for someone else, and vice versa.  I've known as many people who were serious athletes who died of heart disease prematurely (as in before 60) as fatties who lived on T-bones and fried food.  (My husband and I have spent much time being fatties by some standards -- but who rarely eat food that is bad for us ... we just eat too darned much of it).  

 I have a great uncle who ate slices of toast thickly spread with bacon fat every morning of his life, and was hale and hearty at 80+.  We all know these stories.  

We just get to a point where we have to decide what our priorities are.  My husband decided his.  I'm still considering mine.  As I said, luckily, most of what I like is good food.  It is just balance I'm working at!

No, you can't cure diabetes by diet.  Who are we kidding?  But maybe you can procrastinate a lot of the negative effects by working at it.  In my case, the day my husband needs a shot, my life will be .......... so, I'm inspired.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 12, 2007)

I was diagnosed with Type II about 5 months ago...my first objective was to get it under control...through medication,(a pill) exercise, weight loss, and watcing carb/sugar intake...I have been extremely successful...I check normal twice daily!! Now in the back of my mind my goal is to get off the medication (under my doctors supervision) but still continue excersise and proper diet...

Thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 12, 2007)

Great news indeed Claire!  You should give yourself a big pat on the back for a job well done!!  Congratulations to your husband for his grit and determination in overcoming his problem!!


----------



## adicook (Jan 13, 2007)

Really glad to hear the good news! My mom MAY have a form of diabetes but I'm trying to get her to exercise more, at least she cooks very healthy meals which I think is a must in any situation


----------



## Claire (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not kidding about learning nutrition early in life.  I was already feeding my husband good food to begin with.  We just had to learn to spread it out.  AND my husband took responsibility for the problem (most men I know who have become diabetic put the blame on their wives, then ***** and complain because their wives don't fix them the food they like.  Not kidding.  I'm 52, and I'd like to think we'd gotten beyond that).  I told my husband that I didn't want cooking dinner to become a math problem.  We DID take out measuring cups and use them for serving spoons (also learned how much a soup ladel is).  We now use these as second nature.  Husband has lost about 30 lbs, a little at a time (he gets angry sometimes because it isn't more.  I tell him that losing a few pounds a month is better for him than a lot.  Most of us go to our dr every few months just to find out we gained a pound or two.  As long as he's losing a pound or two, he should be happy).  I think a huge part of it is that he has become religious about walking a mile or two every single day.  We live in such a lovely community, and we do walk pretty much wherever we go, socially.  But now he walks an extra couple of miles, every day.  I'm not kidding.  I happen to have shakey hands.  If I have to give him shots, we're in trouble.


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 20, 2007)

That's good to hear Claire.  I went for a medical last week and have been told my blood sugar is 215 and I have high cholesterol.  My wife is afraid I may be diabetic as she has other family members who are diabetic but I have to wait a month then go back to my dr for more tests to be sure.  I have to be honest I haven't really been eating healthily but now I am watching what I eat much more carefully.  I have already cut a lot of bad stuff out of my diet and am walking more.  I even go out during my lunchbreak at work for a walk.  
Hopefully I am not diabetic yet and can prevent myself becoming so.


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 20, 2007)

That IS great news!!!

My doc told me that as well. That since I'm Type 2, it's easy to get rid of it as long as I exercise, eat healthy, don't drink or smoke and control the salt intake drastically.


----------



## candelbc (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations! That is fantastic news!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

Great news Claire - I am so happy for you and for your hubby!


----------

